# Documentation Xcode 1.1



## Chamyky (26 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, je viens de commencer à utiliser Xcode (v1.1) et j'aimerais trouver de la doc française et assez complète... par exemple, je n'arrive déjà pas à trouver comment rajouter des lignes à un objet NSOutlineView (je ne suis même pas sûr que c'est son nom !) dans l'IB allant avec (v2.4.1)... et ça m'a tout l'air d'être un truc basique...


Merci d'avance !


----------



## ntx (26 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, 





			
				Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> je viens de commencer à utiliser Xcode (v1.1) et j'aimerais trouver de la doc française et assez complète...


Ca n'existe pas, mais tu trouveras des tutoriels partiels en français, sur Projet Omega par exemple.


> par exemple, je n'arrive déjà pas à trouver comment rajouter des lignes à un objet NSOutlineView (je ne suis même pas sûr que c'est son nom !) dans l'IB allant avec (v2.4.1)... et ça m'a tout l'air d'être un truc basique...


Pour ça c'est la documentation de Cocoa qu'il faut lire. XCode n'est que l'interface de programmation, Cocoa est l'ensemble des fonctions qui te permettent de créer une application pour Mac OSX. Et il faudrait te mettre à l'anglais car il n'y a pas de traduction intégrale en français.


----------



## Chamyky (27 Novembre 2005)

Merci.

Mais (question de débutant, à mon avis... :rose: ) je ne vois que de la documentation sur le C ou sur le Java (ou je me trompe largement...)... est-ce que Cocoa les utiliserait ? Je n'ai pas bien compris, et comme mon anglais n'est pas extremement bon, j'ai du mal à comprendre... merci de m'éclairer...


----------



## ntx (27 Novembre 2005)

Cocoa est une API écrite en objective-c et en Java (Apple a arrêté le développement de la version java). L'objective-c est un dérivé orienté objet du C. 
Donc si tu veux utiliser Cocoa il te faudra auparavant apprendre l'objective-c (très simple si tu maîtrise le C et des notions de programmation objet) et ensuite te familiariser avec Cocoa (avec un livre comme "Cocoa par la pratique" par exemple). Alors je pense que tu pourras commencer à traiter des problèmes des NSoutlineView.


----------



## Chamyky (27 Novembre 2005)

Merci... mais comme pour l'instant, utiliser cocoa n'est pas nécessaire, je vais arrêter... (ou plutôt ne pas commencer)

Merci quand même. :rose:


----------

